# Tactical Tunnels...Worth the Calories?



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

I was just wondering if you had an apartment HighRise as a stronghold and had it very fortified, would you deem it worth the caloric output to dig tunnels from basement of building across streets to come up behind marauders trying to take the building from you? Just and idea I had when looking at my building from the point of view of a marauder.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

not unless you had a situation like that movie "The Divide", and then again if you do GET THERE EARLY AND LOCK THE DOOR


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> not unless you had a situation like that movie "The Divide", and then again if you do GET THERE EARLY AND LOCK THE DOOR


That movie was FREAKY. Still didn't understand 100% of it either


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Most of it made very little sense (like the brothers, I never got that) or what they did to the kid, yeah I can get where you're coming from. Rarely does a movie leave me depressed. But man "The Road" omg that one is like "ok I'm gonna lay down and slit my wrists now" I thought that was a just awful movie although it may be rather realistic.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

the towns and cities will all burn if shtf. No water, no fire dept to stop them, plenty of drunken, high idiots to get fires started. Dog packs everywhere, feeding on dead humans and learning to attack live people, too. Digging is on the shtf agenda, but just to expand the spiderhole into a shallow tunnel to sleep and hide in, that's all.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

Haha, this guy and his spider holes, every post lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah that guy is an internet legend, not in a good way.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Durogity said:


> Haha, this guy and his spider holes, every post lol


 The roaming packs of dogs are a Gunkid staple too.........one of his signatures to look for elsewhere , this guy trolls ALL the gun/survival boards eventually.


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

If you dug a tunnel into a seperate building you would also be creating an additional entrance to your own, something to consider. It is a very very high amount of calories, notably because even if there isn't supposed to be something burried in the middle of your path, it may be there.

As an alternative, consider defensive measures that involve gravity and establish weak positions taht look strong on the way up as well as strong positions that look weak. Urban fighting is something to be avoided. But if you have no way of getting out of a city you may as well make it a fortress.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

I have the unique misfortune or fortune (depending on how you look at eat) of living in a 17 floorhighrise in a small town of 3000 people, so no exactly urban, but still a building.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Durogity said:


> I have the unique misfortune or fortune (depending on how you look at eat) of living in a 17 floorhighrise in a small town of 3000 people, so no exactly urban, but still a building.


Maybe you could scout out a secluded section of the basement or a local fixture like a pumping station or an access crawlspace? Maybe store a few odds and ends there hidden? I got my eye on a local sewer hub they never finished for some reason. It's concrete, roomy, fortified and best of all forgotten out there in the woods. There's even an overflow gap all the way around it perfect for shooting from. Try that maybe, where there's a wit there's a way


----------



## bigdv519 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would be more worried about the land above me caving in and killing me, but then again I've never built a tunnel before. 
But as for the original problem of escaping your building, maybe a wingsuit and parachute?....nah, your only up 17 floors. Maybe a glider off the roof? Idk, I'm just kind of thinking outloud. I have a friend that works on the 73rd floor of a 75 story building in downtown Houston, and I'm really pushing him to go skydiving, then build up to base jumping. 

But back to the original problem...if I was in your position, I would barricade the crap out of that building. Maybe convince the managment to allow you to start a Community Emergency Response Team (CERT), then you could implement your own ideas, ie stronger doors, plans to lock off the ground level floor from the upper levels...etc.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

I was more thinking of tunnels so if I couldn't get a good vantage point from in the building, I could take the tunnel across the street come up behind the marauders and smite them


----------

